# Compatible Headphones Confusion. Philips O'neill Cruz SHO3300 ACID vs Sony MDR ZX310



## vishnov (Oct 2, 2014)

Plz suggest the best headphone amongst Philips O'neill Cruz SHO3300 ACID vs Sony MDR ZX310. I have a Canvas 2 Plus and i'm a bit worried about it's compatibility with my phone. I used Philips SHS390 for 2 years and served me VERY well. I tried few headphones of my friends like Skullcandy and Panasonic, but they produced a kind of hollow, distorted and unclear sound when played thru my mobile but works fine in their device. Sennheisser PX-80 worked well on my phone though. Is there some "type" of connector issue? coz each one of them have 3.5mm jack. AND will any of these two headphones prove compatible to my handset? If any, Plz suggest any other better ones in 1k range (+/- 100)

Philips O'neill Cruz SHO3300 ACID 
Buy the O'Neill O'Neill Headband headphones SHO3300ACID/00 Headband headphones
*www.snapdeal.com/product/philips-sho3300acid00-headphone/1941108747

Sony MDR ZX310
*www.sony.co.in/product/mdr-zx310
*www.snapdeal.com/product/sony-mdrzx310-white-headphone/1605798088#bcrumbSearch:|bcrumbLabelId:288


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 2, 2014)

Sometimes due to case of mobile or any other reason, jack couldn't get fully inserted in mobile that why it produce distorted sound.
Before purchasing try them both on your phone.


----------



## vishnov (Oct 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Sometimes due to case of mobile or any other reason, jack couldn't get fully inserted in mobile that why it produce distorted sound.
> Before purchasing try them both on your phone.



What should I do? I plan to buy em online. These two are out of stock everywhere in my city.

- - - Updated - - -

Compatibility aside... Are these to headphones any good?? Heard and saw many positive reviews, but still prefer first hand user experience.

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone in your circles who tried/used them?


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 2, 2014)

My friend has Sony MDR ZX310 and used them personally.
They are quite good


----------



## vishnov (Oct 2, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> My friend has Sony MDR ZX310 and used them personally.
> They are quite good



Thnx very much bro.. Will surely consider that. Any guesses on Philips?


----------



## abhigeek (Oct 2, 2014)

No, i haven't tried them. You can also consider any sennheiser headphone.
They are awesome in they are on top, in terms of sounds


----------

